# 1935 american flyer "camelback"



## Daddy-O (Jul 5, 2010)

A local CL find today. Had been listed for two weeks without any takers. Glad I emailed the guy.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 5, 2010)

Killer bike nice find!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 5, 2010)

Definatly a D.P.Harris bike. I would say 1934ish. I have a 34 Rollfast with the same fork crown and my 35 has the triple plate fork crown. Also the rims are usually 34 or 35ish. Nice bike, they also look good with a tool box tank. I'll see if I can find a pic of a simular bike.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok It might be a 33. Check out this pic http://www.nostalgic.net/index.php?s=arc/bicycles/1933+Rollfast+frame+NICE.jpg


----------



## IJamEcono (Jul 6, 2010)

Two weeks without any takers? Amazing. Great find!


----------



## Daddy-O (Jul 6, 2010)

mcalhoun said:


> Two weeks without any takers? Amazing. Great find!




I saw it when it was first listed, but the funny money account was empty. I sold a little Schwinn Bantam this weekend so I decided to respond to the ad. Surprisingly enough he still had the bike and was about 20 minutes from my house. 

Apparently he restores antique furniture and bought this at an auction with some other stuff. He knew nothing about bikes and was just trying to find an old cruiser to fix up for his daughter-in-law. His wife gave him a hard time about buying her a boys bike so he decided to sell it off to get his money back so he could find a girls cruiser instead.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool!

Thanks for sharing that photo.

The gentleman I purchsed the bike from had contacted Leon Dixon and received a full report on the bike.

That's how I came up with the year.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jul 6, 2010)

Would like some advice on whether or not I should attempt to clean this bike.

When I say "clean" it I mean going over it with mild soap and water only.

I'd obviously stay away from the leather saddle.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jul 8, 2010)

Decided to throw it on Ebay to resist the strong desire to turn this into a Hot Rod.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 8, 2010)

...very nice find, are those fenders the same as the rare fenders of Scott....?


----------



## Daddy-O (Jul 8, 2010)

supper15fiets said:


> ...very nice find, are those fenders the same as the rare fenders of Scott....?




Good question...are these fenders rare?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 16, 2022)

Looks like a *1935*-W, (with a lightly-stamped "W").


----------



## stezell (Feb 16, 2022)

Archie this member hasn't been on here in a few years. 

V/r 
Sean


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2022)

Chrome Colonial fenders!!!


----------

